# Clutch Kit



## NOLABear (Mar 23, 2009)

I would like to install a clutch kit in my bike (the one in my sig). I was wondering what kit everyone recommends and where should I get it?
Thanks for the help!


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2009)

Thats the next thing i need to do to my '08 Brute. I know alot of people use EPI clutch springs.


----------



## NOLABear (Mar 23, 2009)

Can you just buy the springs, or do I have to buy a kit?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

EPI


----------



## NOLABear (Mar 23, 2009)

Where can I get them?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Like Bootlegger said, EPI

erlandsonperformance.com


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes you can buy just springs, and you'll need the clutch tool also.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

he's talking about a big bear 400..


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

:34: D'oh!! lol My bad!! Wasn't paying attention...


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I started to post the direct link to the Yamaha springs but wasn't sure if that would violate any rules.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

They make a kit....its about 4-6 tiny springs.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

they are a pain in the azzz to put in so just take ur time and be careful not to mess up ur clutch shoes


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

yup they r a pain n the *** to put in


----------



## NOLABear (Mar 23, 2009)

I found the site. My computer was not cooperating for some reason? I have a few questions:
1) Is it worth the trouble and expense to change them out?
2) If so, should I get the economy or the competition stall?
3) What is the difference between the two?

Thanks again!


----------

